# interesting web site



## cda (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.ihatehardware.com/


----------



## RJJ (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: interesting web site

I like the un hook chain in case of smoke!


----------



## LGreene (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: interesting web site

Thanks!  I included a link to this message board in my most recent post:  http://www.ihatehardware.com/?p=2394

- Lori


----------

